# Protectorate of Menoth Battle Engine



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

Today's Privateer Press Insider has pictures of the new battle engine for the PoM called the "Vessel of Judgement". Looks great in my opinion.

http://privateerpress.com/community/privateer-insider/insider-7-13-2011


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

How the fuck does one guy pull that?


----------



## Irbian (Sep 2, 2010)

is a space marine


----------



## Growler67 (Nov 23, 2010)

Ever watch "Conan: The Barbarian"? He pushed that wheel thing by himself for who knows how long.




Sci-Fi Fantasy....remember?


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Popeye ach ach ach!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Growler67 said:


> Ever watch "Conan: The Barbarian"? He pushed that wheel thing by himself for who knows how long.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


10 years all together


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Yeah, while i don't mind the look pf the alter, only having one guy pulling looks a little silly. I understand hes meant to be infused with the power of menoth, and whatnot, but that doesn't come across on a model so well...

Still, i'd be interested in seeing a conversion with 3/4 guys pushing and pulling it from the sidesb- that'd make it a little more epic in my mind. Plenty of room for some Zelots on the side there...


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Has power steering.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Conan did it on a flat surface, the moment this guy hits a hill.......


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

scscofield said:


> Conan did it on a flat surface, the moment this guy hits a hill.......


900 horse power of pissed menoth, baby. icknose:


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> How the fuck does one guy pull that?


It's actually made of plasticard and Styrofoam. And inside, it's filled with pansy...

CP


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

cant help thinking that if it comes to a sudden stop the dudes riding and pulling it are gonna get squished


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

with a bit of work that'd make a great sigmarite war alter


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> cant help thinking that if it comes to a sudden stop the dudes riding and pulling it are gonna get squished


What happens when they want to go down hill? does he turn it around and hold its weight from behind and slowly lower it down the hill - because I can just see track marks and a corpse between them otherwise.

At least things like the screaming bell are pushed by 20+ ratmen...


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Hehe I keep seeing it rushing down a ski ramp while the pull guy sits in the lap of the rider. They both scream bloody murder as it goes down and off the ramp. Then the ET music fires up and they fly thru the sky in front of a big full moon. Yep I am weird...


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

You're all just jealous because Menoth gets an ice cream truck pulled by the Warmachine equivalent of an Angry Marine. 

I can already see advertisments attatched to the truck saying "The hottest purge is delivered by the coolest" or "Menoth wants YOU to eat his ice cream!".


----------

